# Taking Hedgies outside and to places



## tennis4thesoul (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys! Ok, just to make things clear: I have never brought a hedgie shopping with me nor do i think they are a purse accessory. With that being said, I was wondering if it is safe to bring a hedgie to run a quick errand like grocery shop or anything. Have any of you ever done this? How long did you go out and what did you put your hedgie in and where did you go? Haha sorry for all of these questions but i just want to keep my hedgie happy and safe so i might as well ask all of you smarties


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I used to take my hedgie to my boyfriend's for visits when he used to live 10 minutes away by foot. Only in the summer, though, because it's much too cold otherwise.

If your hedgie travels well, I don't see the problem. But if he gets motion sickness... :?


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

It's hot where I live, so I don't have to worry about keeping hedgies warm enough, usually. If you live somewhere cold, it might be more complicated.

I've taken Spikey to Petsmart with me. He's very mellow and laid back (also known as lazy) and loves to have people looking at him and holding him. He also doesn't get carsick as long as he's not in a container with solid sides, and as long as it's not dark out.

When we had to evacuate our apartment, I stuffed Lulu in my pocket to free up my hands for my kids and bird cages, and she managed with no problems in my pocket for about six hours. It was December and about 50 degrees outside, and she was in the inner pocket of my jacket.

I use this carrier http://www.birdtoys.com/product-p/dos21054.htm lined with fleece and buckled into the back seat, when I have to take a small animal somewhere, but it does make Spikey carsick.


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I took Toki to Panda Express once in a purse with a bunch of fleece strips and a hand warmer. I think it was just another day for him. He mostly slept but on the way home he decide to come out in the car and see what was going on. Now we are looking into a safer small crate for any other car trips.

I would say start with a small trip and if your hedgie doesn't seem stressed you could try for longer trips.


----------

